# Spore Growth on Wood



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I purchased a piece of driftwood, baked it in the oven and put it in my tank with the great stuff foam. over the past 4 weeks I have added plants to the tank. 
Last night I noticed green spores spreading on the piece of driftwood and ONLY on the wood. It is a dull green color and what I can research it appears to be lichens?

Any danger to frogs? I dont know what i should do, the wood is attached in with the great stuff on the backing and no frogs are in the tank YET.


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

If its grape wood, it will mold over every now and then. its fine.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

mold spores are everywhere. baking doesnt mean your wood wont grow mold. Its no big deal, it will do its thing and go away. Springtails in your viv will help a lot with controlling mold. 
Lichens grow very slowly, its just mold


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a picure.
The wood is driftwood.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think it looks pretty. 
It may be fortunate that you have something to combat the nasty, sooty black mold that sometimes overtakes vivs---conversely a white hairy fungus can dominate, too, when there is no airflow.


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks like a Penicillium (common fungi, asexual phase). It won't hurt your frogs, but it may mold your bread.

Christina


----------

